# old road bed in hurricane lake?



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

where is the old road bed in hurricane lake?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Only one I know is where the red line is located.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum! there's a dirt road on the north side of the lake that dead ends into the lake.. theres a kinda primitive boat launch on the left ,right before the dead end. look due south across the lake from the dead end and you'll see another boat launch. between these two points is the road bed..


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok thanks I don't really fish the lakes to much and a friend told me he has a lot of luck on the old road bed. So I thought I would give it a shot. Plus I need to try out my new side imaging depth finder. Are there any other hot spots in hurricane?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

What sort of depth change is noted there? Is the road bed barren? Or does it have something attractive to them?

Brent


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have not fished the lake in 10 years or more but remember you could see a bridge on the road with sonar. I don't remember the depth but guessing it's about 8 to 10 feet.


----------

